# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته بخاطر یچیزی به نام مهاجرت

## Pa__r__sa

_سلام دوستان من امسال اولین کنکومو دادم رتبمم  6000 منطقه 1 تجربی راستش واقعا هم به رشته های تجربی کلا علوم پزشکی از پزشکی و دندون گرفته تا رادیو و فیزیرو رو دوست دارم و مشکل ندارم از اونایی هم نیستم که از رو هوا بگم خوشم میاد  تو خانواده و فامیلایه نزدیک کلی پزشک داریم که با محیط کاریشون اشنام  و سختی و خوبیایه رشتشو میدونم راستش این فکرمم از رو ترس کنکور نمیگم چون یمدتی هست که شروع کردم به خوندن و میدونم با یکم سختی میتونم قبول بشم برخلاف رتبمم وضع درسیم خوبه بیشتر رتبه بخاطر ناامیدی و کم اوردنه اخرا سال بود که اینجوری شد ولی خوب ادامه بدم میشه بهونه گیری به هر حال سختی خودشو داره دیگه اینم بگم از هیچ درسی بجز عربی بدم نمیادو به همه درسا حداقل در حد دبیرستان علاقه دارم زیستمم امسال 62 زدم درسته کنکور راحتی بود ولی بدکم نیست همونجور که گفتم یمدتی هست که شروع کردم میخونم واسه سال بعد ولی خوب از بین مهاجرت و رشته مورد علاقه و پرموقعیت تو ایران مهاجرتو انتخاب میکنم چون تو نزدیکان پزشک زیاد دیدم از دانشگاه بهشتی تا تبریزو ازاد تهران هی شنیدم که وضع مهاجرت تو  این رشته خوب نبست نه که بدا شدنیه ولی خوب حداقل تو حرف شنیدم رشته های ریاضی بهتره واسه اینکار از اون طرفم خانوادم میگم برو سمته علاقتو تصمیمتو بگیرو و اینکه بری ریاضی راحت تر میتونی بریو از این حرفا اول اینکه دوستان لطفا همینجوریلخی نه اگه اطلاعی دارید واقعا اینقدر مناسب شرایط مهاجرت تو رشته ریاضی؟منظورم دانشگاهایه خوب تویه تهران و رشته های مثل کامپیوتر و هوافضا و مکانیک مثلا کسی اطلاعی داره ازشرایط این رشته ها؟ و اینکه خداییش بردارانه نصیحت کنید هیچوقت اینقدر ذهنم مشغول نشده بود سر این قضیه چون از اولم که خانواده میگفت برو سمت علاقه و این حرفا مصمم تجربی رو انتخاب کردم و تو ریاضی واقعا خارج این سه تا رشته نمیتونم خودمو تصور کنم  بنظرتون کار اشتباهیه تغییر رشته بدم؟ ادمی هستم که روزی 9 ساعت اینا بخونمو بتونم درحد مثلا میانگین 70 بزنم(همین امسال پنجاهو خورده ای شد با سطح امسال میگم) خوب تو ریاضی دانشگاه هایه خوبی میشه اورد که بتونی تو تهران ازز امکانات تهران واسه دوره هایه مختلف و کلاسایه کامپیوترو اینا هم استفاده کرد که فرد باسوادی از دانشگاه دربیای خداییش دوستدارم هرکس درحد توانش راهنمایی و نظرشو بگه هنوز تصمیم جدی تگرفتم فقط درحد فکره ولی خوب فکرشم واسم تو این مقطع خیلی مهمه و تاثیر گزاره
و اینکه اگه یوقت تغییر رشته بدمتو درس ریاضی خیلی کار دارم خیلی مطالبه اضافی هست؟ خود به خود ساعت مطالعه زیستمو پاک کنم 2تا4ساعت در روز واسه ریاضی وقت میمونه مشکلی هم با کلاس اینا ندارم میتونم در حد 50تا 60 بزنم منی که فرق گسسته و دیفرانسیلو حسابانم نمیدونم؟
اینم بگم دوباره فعلا فقط درحد یه فکریه که افتاده تو سرم اونم عمدش بخاطر اطرافیانمه که کلا هیچوقت فشارو اصراری نیاوردن بهم چه تو انتخاب رشته اولم بین تجربی و ریاضی چه تو سال دوم موندم که از کنکور دراومدم حمایت کردن
حتی تو یه اپیک بیان کردنشم واسم سخت بود چه برسه تصمیم گرفتن واسه این موضوع._

----------


## Amirhossein10

> سلام من پارسال 
> 
> اینبار از تجربی به ریاضی ! (فارغ التحصیلان ریاضی)
> اطلاعات در مورد شرایط مهاجرت تحصیلی !؟!!!
> 
> ببین تصمیمی که در موردش حرف میزنی وحشتناک شخصیه و به فاکتور های خیلی زیادی بستگی داره 
> در مورد رفتن تو تاپیک هایی که لینکش هست نوشته شده به کارت میاد و اگه سوال بیشتر داشته باشی میتونی افراد اون تاپیک رو نقل کنی.خودمم این موضوع رو اضافه کنم که همین دو هفته پیش از همین ارومیه تو رشته مکانیک یکی رفت ایتالیا .مطمعنا هر کس رو قبول نمیکنند ولی واقعا اگه بخوای و اصولش رو بدونی و انجام بدی کامل شدنی و حتی صد درصده 
> در مورد مهاجرت مهمترین فاکتور به نظر من همون موافقت یا مخالفت خانواده است که به نظرم اگه بنا به هر دلیل سنتی و غیر منطقی بخوان جلوت رو بگیرن مطمعنا کارت چندین بار سخت تر میشه که خب اونطور که از صحبتات بر میاد موافقن 
> و یه مورد کلی اینکه قبل سبک و سنگین کردن اینو بهت اطمینان میدم نه اونجا بهشت برین و مدینه فاضله است نه اینجا  در پایان خط . اونجا هم سختی های خاص خودش رو داره و اینجا هم.هر چند مال اینجا به مراتب بیشتره و یسریش غیر قابل حل و تحمل و اگه هدفت یه ارمان شهره اون رو هیچ جا پیدا نمیکنی 
> ...


شما که اطلاعات دارید میتونبد بگید چه فاکتور های برای این قضیه وجود داره ، مثلا غیر از نمره زبان و معدل

----------


## amir-javadi

> _سلام دوستان من امسال اولین کنکومو دادم رتبمم  6000 منطقه 1 تجربی راستش واقعا هم به رشته های تجربی کلا علوم پزشکی از پزشکی و دندون گرفته تا رادیو و فیزیرو رو دوست دارم و مشکل ندارم از اونایی هم نیستم که از رو هوا بگم خوشم میاد  تو خانواده و فامیلایه نزدیک کلی پزشک داریم که با محیط کاریشون اشنام  و سختی و خوبیایه رشتشو میدونم راستش این فکرمم از رو ترس کنکور نمیگم چون یمدتی هست که شروع کردم به خوندن و میدونم با یکم سختی میتونم قبول بشم برخلاف رتبمم وضع درسیم خوبه بیشتر رتبه بخاطر ناامیدی و کم اوردنه اخرا سال بود که اینجوری شد ولی خوب ادامه بدم میشه بهونه گیری به هر حال سختی خودشو داره دیگه اینم بگم از هیچ درسی بجز عربی بدم نمیادو به همه درسا حداقل در حد دبیرستان علاقه دارم زیستمم امسال 62 زدم درسته کنکور راحتی بود ولی بدکم نیست همونجور که گفتم یمدتی هست که شروع کردم میخونم واسه سال بعد ولی خوب از بین مهاجرت و رشته مورد علاقه و پرموقعیت تو ایران مهاجرتو انتخاب میکنم چون تو نزدیکان پزشک زیاد دیدم از دانشگاه بهشتی تا تبریزو ازاد تهران هی شنیدم که وضع مهاجرت تو  این رشته خوب نبست نه که بدا شدنیه ولی خوب حداقل تو حرف شنیدم رشته های ریاضی بهتره واسه اینکار از اون طرفم خانوادم میگم برو سمته علاقتو تصمیمتو بگیرو و اینکه بری ریاضی راحت تر میتونی بریو از این حرفا اول اینکه دوستان لطفا همینجوریلخی نه اگه اطلاعی دارید واقعا اینقدر مناسب شرایط مهاجرت تو رشته ریاضی؟منظورم دانشگاهایه خوب تویه تهران و رشته های مثل کامپیوتر و هوافضا و مکانیک مثلا کسی اطلاعی داره ازشرایط این رشته ها؟ و اینکه خداییش بردارانه نصیحت کنید هیچوقت اینقدر ذهنم مشغول نشده بود سر این قضیه چون از اولم که خانواده میگفت برو سمت علاقه و این حرفا مصمم تجربی رو انتخاب کردم و تو ریاضی واقعا خارج این سه تا رشته نمیتونم خودمو تصور کنم  بنظرتون کار اشتباهیه تغییر رشته بدم؟ ادمی هستم که روزی 9 ساعت اینا بخونمو بتونم درحد مثلا میانگین 70 بزنم(همین امسال پنجاهو خورده ای شد با سطح امسال میگم) خوب تو ریاضی دانشگاه هایه خوبی میشه اورد که بتونی تو تهران ازز امکانات تهران واسه دوره هایه مختلف و کلاسایه کامپیوترو اینا هم استفاده کرد که فرد باسوادی از دانشگاه دربیای خداییش دوستدارم هرکس درحد توانش راهنمایی و نظرشو بگه هنوز تصمیم جدی تگرفتم فقط درحد فکره ولی خوب فکرشم واسم تو این مقطع خیلی مهمه و تاثیر گزاره
> و اینکه اگه یوقت تغییر رشته بدمتو درس ریاضی خیلی کار دارم خیلی مطالبه اضافی هست؟ خود به خود ساعت مطالعه زیستمو پاک کنم 2تا4ساعت در روز واسه ریاضی وقت میمونه مشکلی هم با کلاس اینا ندارم میتونم در حد 50تا 60 بزنم منی که فرق گسسته و دیفرانسیلو حسابانم نمیدونم؟
> اینم بگم دوباره فعلا فقط درحد یه فکریه که افتاده تو سرم اونم عمدش بخاطر اطرافیانمه که کلا هیچوقت فشارو اصراری نیاوردن بهم چه تو انتخاب رشته اولم بین تجربی و ریاضی چه تو سال دوم موندم که از کنکور دراومدم حمایت کردن
> حتی تو یه اپیک بیان کردنشم واسم سخت بود چه برسه تصمیم گرفتن واسه این موضوع._


سلام دوست عزیز. 
من یه سایت بهت معرفی می کنم در مورد همه مسائل مربوط به مهاجرت مطلب داره حتما بهش سر بزن و از مطالبش استفاده کن.ApplyAbroad Forum

----------


## Shah1n

> _سلام دوستان من امسال اولین کنکومو دادم رتبمم  6000 منطقه 1 تجربی راستش واقعا هم به رشته های تجربی کلا علوم پزشکی از پزشکی و دندون گرفته تا رادیو و فیزیرو رو دوست دارم و مشکل ندارم از اونایی هم نیستم که از رو هوا بگم خوشم میاد  تو خانواده و فامیلایه نزدیک کلی پزشک داریم که با محیط کاریشون اشنام  و سختی و خوبیایه رشتشو میدونم راستش این فکرمم از رو ترس کنکور نمیگم چون یمدتی هست که شروع کردم به خوندن و میدونم با یکم سختی میتونم قبول بشم برخلاف رتبمم وضع درسیم خوبه بیشتر رتبه بخاطر ناامیدی و کم اوردنه اخرا سال بود که اینجوری شد ولی خوب ادامه بدم میشه بهونه گیری به هر حال سختی خودشو داره دیگه اینم بگم از هیچ درسی بجز عربی بدم نمیادو به همه درسا حداقل در حد دبیرستان علاقه دارم زیستمم امسال 62 زدم درسته کنکور راحتی بود ولی بدکم نیست همونجور که گفتم یمدتی هست که شروع کردم میخونم واسه سال بعد ولی خوب از بین مهاجرت و رشته مورد علاقه و پرموقعیت تو ایران مهاجرتو انتخاب میکنم چون تو نزدیکان پزشک زیاد دیدم از دانشگاه بهشتی تا تبریزو ازاد تهران هی شنیدم که وضع مهاجرت تو  این رشته خوب نبست نه که بدا شدنیه ولی خوب حداقل تو حرف شنیدم رشته های ریاضی بهتره واسه اینکار از اون طرفم خانوادم میگم برو سمته علاقتو تصمیمتو بگیرو و اینکه بری ریاضی راحت تر میتونی بریو از این حرفا اول اینکه دوستان لطفا همینجوریلخی نه اگه اطلاعی دارید واقعا اینقدر مناسب شرایط مهاجرت تو رشته ریاضی؟منظورم دانشگاهایه خوب تویه تهران و رشته های مثل کامپیوتر و هوافضا و مکانیک مثلا کسی اطلاعی داره ازشرایط این رشته ها؟ و اینکه خداییش بردارانه نصیحت کنید هیچوقت اینقدر ذهنم مشغول نشده بود سر این قضیه چون از اولم که خانواده میگفت برو سمت علاقه و این حرفا مصمم تجربی رو انتخاب کردم و تو ریاضی واقعا خارج این سه تا رشته نمیتونم خودمو تصور کنم  بنظرتون کار اشتباهیه تغییر رشته بدم؟ ادمی هستم که روزی 9 ساعت اینا بخونمو بتونم درحد مثلا میانگین 70 بزنم(همین امسال پنجاهو خورده ای شد با سطح امسال میگم) خوب تو ریاضی دانشگاه هایه خوبی میشه اورد که بتونی تو تهران ازز امکانات تهران واسه دوره هایه مختلف و کلاسایه کامپیوترو اینا هم استفاده کرد که فرد باسوادی از دانشگاه دربیای خداییش دوستدارم هرکس درحد توانش راهنمایی و نظرشو بگه هنوز تصمیم جدی تگرفتم فقط درحد فکره ولی خوب فکرشم واسم تو این مقطع خیلی مهمه و تاثیر گزاره
> و اینکه اگه یوقت تغییر رشته بدمتو درس ریاضی خیلی کار دارم خیلی مطالبه اضافی هست؟ خود به خود ساعت مطالعه زیستمو پاک کنم 2تا4ساعت در روز واسه ریاضی وقت میمونه مشکلی هم با کلاس اینا ندارم میتونم در حد 50تا 60 بزنم منی که فرق گسسته و دیفرانسیلو حسابانم نمیدونم؟
> اینم بگم دوباره فعلا فقط درحد یه فکریه که افتاده تو سرم اونم عمدش بخاطر اطرافیانمه که کلا هیچوقت فشارو اصراری نیاوردن بهم چه تو انتخاب رشته اولم بین تجربی و ریاضی چه تو سال دوم موندم که از کنکور دراومدم حمایت کردن
> حتی تو یه اپیک بیان کردنشم واسم سخت بود چه برسه تصمیم گرفتن واسه این موضوع._


من در این مورد تحقیق زیاد کردم رشته م ریاضیه و حتی بورسیه دانشگاه خارجی هم شدم اما به دلایلی نتونستم برم
(من برای بورسیه باید تعهد میدادم برگردم ایران وگرنه دیپورتم میکردن ایران بعد تحصیلاتم بعضی از بورسیه ها اینجورین اگه از طرف دانشگاه مبدا باشه)
بله تو رشته ریاضی مهاجرت راحته اما قبولی کنکور و درصد بالای 50 ریاضی به این سادگیام نیست که فکر میکنی
البته باید در نظر گرفت که خیلی از رشته ها هم تحریم هستن مثل هوافضا
در ضمن هزینه مهاجرت هم خیلی بالاست حتی اگه بورسیه شی و دانشگاه خرجتو بده بازم باید خودتم هزینه کنی
باید کارت پایان خدمت یا معافیت داشته باشی در غیر این صورت باید وثیقه چند صد میلیونی بزاری مثل خونه و بعد اتمام تحصیلات برگردی سربازی بدی یا بخریش چون اگه برنگردی وثیقه تو میبرن و در اون صورت به عنوان سرباز فراری هیچوقت نمیتونی برگردی ایران حتی برای مسافرت
باید بدونی که کشورهای خارجی هم به این سادگیا پذیرش نمیدن یا باید از یه دانشگاه تاپ مثل شریف و امیرکبیر باشی با معدل بالا (که کار هرکسی نیست و حتی از پزشکی خوندنم سختتره) یا باید مقالات معتبر داشته باشی که تو مجلات معتبر چاپ شده باشه 
پیشنهاد میکنم قبلش فکر کن و بیگدار به آب نزن چون ممکنه همین 6000 هم از دست بدی و حسرتشو بخوری

----------


## Gladiolus

پزشکی مهاجرتش ممکنه ولی سخته
ولی ریاضی هم فکر نکن اب خوردن باشه
سختی های خودشو داره
علاقه نباشه یعنی هیچ
با توجه به متنی که نوشتی یه نظر من همین تجربی رو ادامه بده

----------


## Dr.Psycho

> _سلام دوستان من امسال اولین کنکومو دادم رتبمم  6000 منطقه 1 تجربی راستش واقعا هم به رشته های تجربی کلا علوم پزشکی از پزشکی و دندون گرفته تا رادیو و فیزیرو رو دوست دارم و مشکل ندارم از اونایی هم نیستم که از رو هوا بگم خوشم میاد  تو خانواده و فامیلایه نزدیک کلی پزشک داریم که با محیط کاریشون اشنام  و سختی و خوبیایه رشتشو میدونم راستش این فکرمم از رو ترس کنکور نمیگم چون یمدتی هست که شروع کردم به خوندن و میدونم با یکم سختی میتونم قبول بشم برخلاف رتبمم وضع درسیم خوبه بیشتر رتبه بخاطر ناامیدی و کم اوردنه اخرا سال بود که اینجوری شد ولی خوب ادامه بدم میشه بهونه گیری به هر حال سختی خودشو داره دیگه اینم بگم از هیچ درسی بجز عربی بدم نمیادو به همه درسا حداقل در حد دبیرستان علاقه دارم زیستمم امسال 62 زدم درسته کنکور راحتی بود ولی بدکم نیست همونجور که گفتم یمدتی هست که شروع کردم میخونم واسه سال بعد ولی خوب از بین مهاجرت و رشته مورد علاقه و پرموقعیت تو ایران مهاجرتو انتخاب میکنم چون تو نزدیکان پزشک زیاد دیدم از دانشگاه بهشتی تا تبریزو ازاد تهران هی شنیدم که وضع مهاجرت تو  این رشته خوب نبست نه که بدا شدنیه ولی خوب حداقل تو حرف شنیدم رشته های ریاضی بهتره واسه اینکار از اون طرفم خانوادم میگم برو سمته علاقتو تصمیمتو بگیرو و اینکه بری ریاضی راحت تر میتونی بریو از این حرفا اول اینکه دوستان لطفا همینجوریلخی نه اگه اطلاعی دارید واقعا اینقدر مناسب شرایط مهاجرت تو رشته ریاضی؟منظورم دانشگاهایه خوب تویه تهران و رشته های مثل کامپیوتر و هوافضا و مکانیک مثلا کسی اطلاعی داره ازشرایط این رشته ها؟ و اینکه خداییش بردارانه نصیحت کنید هیچوقت اینقدر ذهنم مشغول نشده بود سر این قضیه چون از اولم که خانواده میگفت برو سمت علاقه و این حرفا مصمم تجربی رو انتخاب کردم و تو ریاضی واقعا خارج این سه تا رشته نمیتونم خودمو تصور کنم  بنظرتون کار اشتباهیه تغییر رشته بدم؟ ادمی هستم که روزی 9 ساعت اینا بخونمو بتونم درحد مثلا میانگین 70 بزنم(همین امسال پنجاهو خورده ای شد با سطح امسال میگم) خوب تو ریاضی دانشگاه هایه خوبی میشه اورد که بتونی تو تهران ازز امکانات تهران واسه دوره هایه مختلف و کلاسایه کامپیوترو اینا هم استفاده کرد که فرد باسوادی از دانشگاه دربیای خداییش دوستدارم هرکس درحد توانش راهنمایی و نظرشو بگه هنوز تصمیم جدی تگرفتم فقط درحد فکره ولی خوب فکرشم واسم تو این مقطع خیلی مهمه و تاثیر گزاره
> و اینکه اگه یوقت تغییر رشته بدمتو درس ریاضی خیلی کار دارم خیلی مطالبه اضافی هست؟ خود به خود ساعت مطالعه زیستمو پاک کنم 2تا4ساعت در روز واسه ریاضی وقت میمونه مشکلی هم با کلاس اینا ندارم میتونم در حد 50تا 60 بزنم منی که فرق گسسته و دیفرانسیلو حسابانم نمیدونم؟
> اینم بگم دوباره فعلا فقط درحد یه فکریه که افتاده تو سرم اونم عمدش بخاطر اطرافیانمه که کلا هیچوقت فشارو اصراری نیاوردن بهم چه تو انتخاب رشته اولم بین تجربی و ریاضی چه تو سال دوم موندم که از کنکور دراومدم حمایت کردن
> حتی تو یه اپیک بیان کردنشم واسم سخت بود چه برسه تصمیم گرفتن واسه این موضوع._


سلام همونطور که دوستان گفتن این تصمیم کاملا شخصیه.
اما راجع به مهاجرت رشته ی پزشکی همونطور که خودتون گفتین محال نیست.دردسر زیاد داره ولی ممکنه.اگه درسخون باشین و با پایه ی خوب بیاین بالا(منظورم اینه مثلا نگین که علوم پایه به چه دردی میخوره و از این حرفا که توی دانشجوهای پزشکی ایران وجود داره) میتونین حین دوره ی عمومی برای امتحانای usmle(آمریکا) هم بخونین بعد از پایان دوره ی عمومی امتحانارو بدین وثیقه(15میلیون) بزارین و برین.
البته یه چیزیم که هست اگه بتونین توی آمریکا بعنوان پزشک کار کنین درامدتون خیلی بیشتر از رشته های مهندسی میشه.
کشور های دیگه هم برای رشته های پزشکی روش مهاجرتی خودشو داره که از آمریکا ساده تره.مثلا یه راه اینه که شما اینجا عمومی رو بخونی همزمان آلمانی هم بخونی.تو 7 سال میتونی خیلی خوب یادبگیری بعدش مهاجرت کنی آلمان.و راهای دیگه که باید از سایت های مهاجرتی تحقیق کنی.
در مورد نظام وظیفه هم شما فرار کنی از ایران یعنی وثیقه به قیمت 15میلیون رو بزاری و برنگردی بعد از 8 سال خانوادت میتونن سربازیتو بخرن اینجا فک کنم 20 30 میلیون باشه و بعدش به راحتی میتونی برگردی.

----------


## Dmz.official

من رشته ام ریاضی بود ولی خب کنکور تجربی دادم و با درس هاش آشنام ... مشکلی با ریاضی خوندن پیدا نمی کنید ولی باید ریاضی رو دوست داشته باشید ... به نظر من برای رسیدن به تسلط رشته ریاضی سخت تر هست و زحمت بیشتری باید بکشید ولی خب قبولیش خیلی آسون تره و مشکلی ایجاد نمیشه
درباره ی مهاجرت همینجوری تصمیم نمی تونی بگیری و باید بری از یک مشاور بپرسی چون قوانین تغییر می کنه !
من خودم موقعی که رشته ریاضی بودم ( کنکور سال 97 ) می خواستم برای کالج های آلمان اقدام کنم و اطلاعاتم مال همون زمانه و نمی دونم که تغییر کرده یا نه
کلاس زبان که می رفتم دو نفر پزشک بودن ( هر دو دانشگاه اصفهان ) یک نفر علوم آزمایشگاهی ( دانشگاه اصفهان ) و مابقی مهندسی ( یکی دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی بود - دونفر مکانیک آزاد نجف آباد - یک نفر هم مهندسی کامپیوتراصفهان ) و من هم که کنکوری بودم  :Yahoo (94):  شرایط با توجه به آشناهام و اونچیز هایی که دیدم برای مهندسی خیلی خیلی خیلی بهتره ولی برای رشته های علوم پزشکی هم شدنیه
درباره ی آلمان و آمریکا و کانادا این اطلاعات رو دارم 
آلمان : دانشگاه ها رایگان - حمل و نقل دانشجو اگر اشتباه نکنم رایگان هست - پذیرش با زبان آلمانی هم اون زمان ساده بود ( با مدرک زبان انگلیسی سخت تر هست ) - من و دو نفر دیگه از بچه ها برای کالج می خواستیم اقدام کنیم شما هم باید برای کالج اقدام کنید اگر الان می خواهید برید - پول باید داشته باشید و یا این که یه نفر رو اونور داشته باشید که ساپورت کنه (دانشگاه رایگانه ولی خیلی هم بی خرج نیست رفتن و اینطوری هم نیست که بگید اونجا کار می کنم چون دانشجو محدودیت داره برای کار کردن ) - مشکل سربازی رو باید حل کنید - از افراد کلاس زبان اونی که مهندسی مکانیک دانشگاه آزاد نجف آباد بود تا وقتی من کلاس بودم رفت آلمان و با مدرک زبان انگلیسیش هم پذیرش رو گرفته بود ولی اگر اشتباه نکنم باید تا سطح a1 هم زبان آلمانی بلد می بود
درباره ی آمریکا و کانادا هم چندین نفر رو میشناسم که رفتن ولی همشون دانشگاه های ایران درس خوندن و برای ادامه تحصیل رفتند آمریکا و کانادا ( البته از لحاظ علمی خیلی خوب بودند ) ... برای کالج تقریبا نشد هست
بین آشناهام فقط یک پزشک میشناسم که رفت آمریکا اون هم ازدواج کرد
اگر واقعا قصدت مهاجرت هست برو پیش مشاور هایی که کارشون همینه اونا میفرستنت بری  :Yahoo (94):  باز هم میگم مهندسی خیلی بهتره برای مهاجرت و اگر هم پول داشته باشی که  راحت میتونی بری . رشته های علوم پزشکی دردسرهاش زیادتر هست و برای کسی خوبه که همه ی عشق و علاقه اش علوم پزشکی هست

----------


## shaghayegh.t

سلام منظورت مهاجرت تحصیلیه؟؟ بورسیه ی تحصیلی خیلی سخته و من اگه جای شما بودم واقعا این کار رو نمیکردم ک برم ریاضی فقط ب خاطر بورسیه!!! چون اولا مهاجرت واسه رشته های تاپ تجربی اوکیه مثل داروسازی ک شنیدم فعلا خوب میگیرن چون رشته ی دایاما در حال پیشرفتیه. پرستاری هم خوب میگیرن نسبتا. ثانیا ب نظرم کار درستی نیست ک نقد رو ول کنی بچسبی ب نسیه! چون اگ خدای نگرده نشه تو میمونی و ی دنیا پشیمونی...

----------


## Neo.Healer

ریاضیه رشته ی تجربی در برابر رشته ی ریاضی مثل ضرب و تقسیمه :Yahoo (50): 
بنظر من بمون تجربی کنکور بده
چون اولا رشته تجربی همین ایران آینده داره و نیازی به خارج نیس در ضمن امکان اپلای هست اما خوب خیلی سختتر از رشته های ریاضیه 
وقتی میتونی توی رشته ی تجربی هم به علاقت برسی هم پول نیازی نیس بری سمت رشته ای ک هیچی ازش نمیدونی

----------


## asie67

شما با همین ۶هزار زیست سلولی تهرانو‌بزن
تو مدت ۴سال با استاد خوب هماهنگ شود مقاله بنویس
کارگاههای علمی که پاستور و رویان می‌ذاره برو
خیلی راحت واسه ارشد و دکترا میتونی کانادا پذیرش بگیری
دوستای من اینطوری رفتن

----------


## Alir3zaa

ببین ، رتبه ی تجربیت اونقدرا هم داغون نیست. یعنی یه سال رو خوب بخونی میتونی زیر ۱۰۰۰ هم بیاری
زیست هم که خودت میگی خوب زدم.
با توجه به اینکه چندسال از عمر ات رو روی رشته‌ی تجربی گذاشتی به نظرم کنکور تجربی بده.

----------


## amir.t34

برای اروپا و کانادا بهترین انتخاب مهندسی و علوم پایه هستش..
خیلی جا برای پیشرفت داری ....

----------


## Mr.Hin

دوست عزیز اگر فکر مهاجرت برای تحصیل و در کوتاه مدت در سر داری حتما برو رشته ریاضی... 

با پزشکی عمومی که اصلا فکر مهاجرت رو برای ادامه تحصیل از سرت بیار بیرون. تخصص هم شرایطش سخت تر از پوزیشن تو رشته های ریاضی و تکنیکاله تازه بسیار بسیار زمان بیشتری هم می بره. 

اگر عشق تحصیل در خارج از ایران رو داری به راحتی با یک رشته مهندسی در دانشگاهی خوب + نمره زبان و جی آر ای خوب و دو تا مقاله و یکم مکاتبه و ایمیل با استادا راحت پوزیشن می گیری. احتمالا فاند و بروسیه هم بالا... سه تا از دوستای من خیلی راحت اپلای کردن و الان در دیار کفر به سر می برند: دی 

اگر می خوای ایران بمونی و فعلا قصد خارج شدن نداری و فکر پول در اوردن همینجا هستی همین تجربی بمون/

امیدوارم کمکی کرده باشم عزیز

----------


## mmr

دوستات الان راضی هستند ؟؟


> دوست عزیز اگر فکر مهاجرت برای تحصیل و در کوتاه مدت در سر داری حتما برو رشته ریاضی... 
> 
> با پزشکی عمومی که اصلا فکر مهاجرت رو برای ادامه تحصیل از سرت بیار بیرون. تخصص هم شرایطش سخت تر از پوزیشن تو رشته های ریاضی و تکنیکاله تازه بسیار بسیار زمان بیشتری هم می بره. 
> 
> اگر عشق تحصیل در خارج از ایران رو داری به راحتی با یک رشته مهندسی در دانشگاهی خوب + نمره زبان و جی آر ای خوب و دو تا مقاله و یکم مکاتبه و ایمیل با استادا راحت پوزیشن می گیری. احتمالا فاند و بروسیه هم بالا... سه تا از دوستای من خیلی راحت اپلای کردن و الان در دیار کفر به سر می برند: دی 
> 
> اگر می خوای ایران بمونی و فعلا قصد خارج شدن نداری و فکر پول در اوردن همینجا هستی همین تجربی بمون/
> 
> امیدوارم کمکی کرده باشم عزیز

----------

